# ISO vegan box lunch dessert



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Looking for a fairly easy to produce (need 300-400 servings) and low cost VEGAN box lunch dessert, so bar cookie or cake would be preferable. Keep the ingredients fairly simple and inexpensive- nuts are ok , real cocoa or vegan chocolate but no carob

thanks for your help

Lotus Cake Studios where are you located?


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

If you do a search for vegan cake or cookie you'll find several recipes that are fairly simple and contain basic ingredients. Vegan cookies are a bit easier to make than cakes as they're more forgiving when substituting/omitting eggs. Watch out for sneaky ingredients(casein, food coloring) or maybe find out how "vegan" your customer is, I have some customers that won't abide by anything and others that are ok with honey so you never know!  Happy Baking! 

ps I'm pretty sure Lotus is in the Philly area but not 100% on that. Maybe send her a pm?


----------

